# super-user-mode



## theflash (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich, wenn man "su" eingibt, gleich das Passwort noch mit einzugeben?
Also ich meine alles in einer Zeile, ohne dass ich noch mal Enter drücken muss?

Mich würd im Prinzip einfach interessieren, wie man einem Programm gleich "Eingaben" mitgeben kann.
Ob das nun "su" ist, oder nur ein Programm, bei dem man "j" oder "n" antworten muss is dabei eigentlich egal....


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Oktober 2004)

Das ist in meinen Augen überhaupt keine gute Idee, da die ausgeführten Befehle z.B. in der ~/.bash_history des Users gespeichert werden - und somit auch das root-Passwort.

Bei den meisten anderen Programmen, welche ja/nein Fragen stellen gibt es eigentlich immer einen Parameter welcher automatisch alles bejaht.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Oktober 2004)

[Klugscheiss]su steht fuer substitute user, nicht fuer Superuser[/Klugscheiss]


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Oktober 2004)

Dann änder eben den Thementitel.


----------



## imweasel (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also wieso *su* immer als *super-user* gesehen wird, ist mir auch ein Rätsel...

Für das *su* Kommando gibt es aus Gründen die Helmut Klein schon genannt hat keinen Parameter für das Passwort und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst es z.B. so machen:


```
su -c 'mkdir /root/test'
```

Dann fragt er vor dem ausführen der Befehlsliste nach dem Passwort


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich empfehle sudo, hiermit kann man einen »normalen« User das Ausführen bestimmter Programme erlauben.


```
sudo passwort befehl
```

Das geht in einer Zeile und man spielt nicht mit dem »substitute user«


----------

